# 17 week old male pup smelly



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am here once again looking for your advice and feedback.
My 17 week old male pup has started to smell quite badly suddenly. He is teething and is wanting to chew and bite everything which is understandable. I do a damp towel cleaning every few days, he does not run or play in any ponds or at any dog parks and only does walks around the neighborhood a few times/day.
He had diarrhea one day a few days ago which stopped. Prior to that he had one day of vomiting/diarreha that was treated with antibiotic.
But his smell has changed quite a bit. His breath smells badly too. He has lots of chew toys/deer anthler that he chews on...
What do you guys think?
Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's mostly caused by the teething. 
After he gets past the teething stage the smell should leave.


----------



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Really? that's so interesting! I feel a lot of the smell comes from his mouth and I keep wondering why. I thought maybe something was wrong with him..he eats and plays well and is very active.
Thanks for the quick reply! I feel relieved!


----------



## 40 (Jan 22, 2017)

my puppy had bad breath and a stool sample found giardia and worms. i would have never known without the stool test.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos battled tapeworms most of his first year. What you mentioned could be just the teething like TR said. Amos had the symptoms you mentioned along with smelly/cheesy ears and leaky anal glands. Turned out it was tapeworms. You can spot them on his morning poops or on his rear just after the morning poop. They look like grains of rice that wiggle around. Gross, I know.


----------

